# Healthcare



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yup, exactly, different strokes obviously. The sad thing is that the better half's personal savings from 5 years working in Oz, not touched since we have been back here for 2 years are now being squandered on others foolish decisions , I think my better half falls into that category given his willingness to pay because the rest of the family cry poor. Probably the beginning of the end as I won't budge with my choice.
> 
> One thing that I have learnt though is that once things settle with mum and dad I will be in quick smart signing up for Philhealth instead of procrastinating.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


So I wonder what the average Phil Health plan would cost, I just might do the same for I and my wife.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> So I wonder what the average Phil Health plan would cost, I just might do the same for I and my wife.


My wife has just turned senior so she gets automatic enrolment which I believe is free. For me I think it's something like 17k annually.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Gary last time I went to their office was 17K, I have all the forms to fill out but have done nothing about it,,,, next on my agenda. Ben's Philhealth is 3.6K but who knows this year as it went up by 50% from the previous year.
Found this which gives an idea of coverage limits.



https://www.philhealth.gov.ph/benefits/



Just a thought Gary can you be listed on your Asawas Philhealth as a dependant? No cost? I'm assuming you are a senior also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Yes Gary last time I went to their office was 17K, I have all the forms to fill out but have done nothing about it,,,, next on my agenda. Ben's Philhealth is 3.6K but who knows this year as it went up by 50% from the previous year.
> Found this which gives an idea of coverage limits.
> 
> 
> ...


SRRV cost is 15k other visas 17K. Foreigners are not supposed to be included on citizen spouse policy.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> SRRV cost is 15k other visas 17K. Foreigners are not supposed to be included on citizen spouse policy.
> 
> Chuck


It was possible to be on your spouse 's policy but it was stopped at the recent changes a couple of years ago.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> It was possible to be on your spouse 's policy but it was stopped at the recent changes a couple of years ago.


Correct! I was on the asawas policy until 2016/17, if I remember correctly. Some say they were grandfathered under the old policy, but I have found nothing to substantiate that.

Chuck


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

So what do I need to sign up for Philhealth? Can I do it in any city or does it need to be some sort of branch office? I live near Iligan City.
Besides money, what should I bring? From all I read I will have to get my own policy apart from my wife. I notice that for foreigners there are some plan restrictions but overall seems a good discount.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> So what do I need to sign up for Philhealth? Can I do it in any city or does it need to be some sort of branch office? I live near Iligan City.
> Besides money, what should I bring? From all I read I will have to get my own policy apart from my wife. I notice that for foreigners there are some plan restrictions but overall seems a good discount.


 They have online registration (at least for businesses registrating their employees.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> So what do I need to sign up for Philhealth? Can I do it in any city or does it need to be some sort of branch office? I live near Iligan City.
> Besides money, what should I bring? From all I read I will have to get my own policy apart from my wife. I notice that for foreigners there are some plan restrictions but overall seems a good discount.


Was it coincidence that the changes were made soon after an expat on Mindanao had heart surgery costing philheath a couple of million pesos. Basically they have upped the price significantly and taken out all of the expensive stuff. No sure it's worth it anymore as it's not real health insurance. I think the only real benefit is no age limit or commodities yet.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps this is the reason, lots of other interesting reading available.









PhilHealth: 94% of P15 billion ’stolen’ funds liquidated


MANILA, Philippines — Ninety-four percent of the P15 billion alleged to have been lost to corruption has already been liquidated, Philippine Health Insurance Corporation (PhilHealth) president Dante




tinyurl.com





Cheers, Steve.


----------

